# Pop up blind



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried a pop up blind when calling Coyotes?
Will the dogs sppok from it?

I have a Older Lady with a serious Coyote problem. She would like me to get rid of as many as possible. They are entering her barn, her sheds and killing her cats and chasing her little dogs.'

All I have to work with is a 200 acre green wheat field and no cover. the wheat isn't tall enough yet to hide in. Got busted last night when one came in from downwind, from acrossed a busy highway.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If he was downwind, I dont think he busted because he saw you.

Pooches are pretty smart, I think the only luck youd have with a blind, is with something thats been up and theyve had time to acclimate to. I would think a big new "blob" in their world would put them on high alert.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that's what I thought too. will have to wait for the wheat to get a little taller

i am sure he smelled us, and saw us, the sun was pretty bright and nothing to hide by.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Kelly Hannan said:


> I have a Older Lady with a serious Coyote problem. They are entering her barn, her sheds and killing her cats and chasing her little dogs.'
> 
> quote] so what's the problem :huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

if there coming to her barn why not try calling from the edge of the barn


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

her little dogs run loose, and are very friendly. Don't want to deal with them. Plus I don't feel comfortable being that close to her house and buildings.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Kelly Hannan said:


> her little dogs run loose, and are very friendly. Don't want to deal with them. Plus I don't feel comfortable being that close to her house and buildings.


Take the little guy with ya! Get him yipping,......its like crack to coyotes.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Haven't had one spook from a pop up since yesterday while turkey hunting.  If I'd had a rifle-or even a shotgun-it may have worked but he 'made' the blind as soon as he got to the edge of the woods about 50 yds away.
Had the same thing happen a few times before.I'm with BBJack,doubt it would fool them unless really blended in.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that's exactly what I thought. And no way to brush it in. That 200 acre wheatfield offers nothing.

Bareback, my luck the Coyotes would get the dog before I could get off a shot, then I would feel really bad. LOL


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

guess ur gonna have to lay down in that field and hope for no wet ground and hey why no sit in that barn we've done it


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

-ya think about the silo if she has one!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

No silo, and don't feel comfortable using the barn. Too close to the house.


----------



## 1observer (Feb 23, 2009)

I've never done it... but what about digging a shallow pit? Throw a canvas or plastic tarp in the hole? Think the fresh dirt would cover your scent and at ground level you'd be able to spot them from a long distance. Just an idea???


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

1observer said:


> I've never done it... but what about digging a shallow pit? Throw a canvas or plastic tarp in the hole? Think the fresh dirt would cover your scent and at ground level you'd be able to spot them from a long distance. Just an idea???


Make sure that you use a camo shovel other wise he might see you digging :wink:

On a serious note just dont move when you are in the open. I have called in and killed coyotes in wide open pasture by laying still and not moving and i wasn't fully camoed either :sniper:


----------



## mcudwort (Jun 25, 2007)

You could always use a goose layout blind. While we were out snow goose hunting the other day, 2 coyotes hunted our decoys and 1 came dang near in range and the other caught wind of us. Neither of them saw us in our layout blinds. It was pretty neat!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I was thinking about trying a layout. Might do that next time


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

1observer said:


> I've never done it... but what about digging a shallow pit? Throw a canvas or plastic tarp in the hole? Think the fresh dirt would cover your scent and at ground level you'd be able to spot them from a long distance. Just an idea???


already have done it in an old hay field that is no longer used. works great for huntin in the day. helps with movement alot also.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Whats the difference of laying prone fully camoed or laying in popup blind? Why go through all the work, you guys give coyotes too much credit!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

LeviM said:


> you guys give coyotes too much credit!


And most dont give them enough.

But I do agree, make a ghillie suit or something. If theres more than 4-5 inches of cover, and as long as youve matched the "base" color of the terrain and keep movement to an absolute minimum, there shouldnt be that much problem if your laying prone.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We killed 1 yote and had another one come in with our snow goose spread and we where in our laydown blinds.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Kelly,

Put some sort of moving decoy out away from you to give them somthing to focus on. Turkey feather tied to a string...ect...ect

That should keep them busy whilest you put the hammer to 'em.

I do have to agree with Lyonch tho. I have also called coyote accross bald pastures and killed them to. They may have picked out my shape but they were well inside rifle range by the time they did.

Just my .02


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

When a coyote comes to a call he/she is looking for the animal that is in distress!! Some people wonder why when they get up to stop the coyote that they start coming harder. Sometimes a slight movement isn't always bad :wink:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for all the ideas, most of them have already been thought about.

Were kind of getting sidetracked. Was just wondering about the pop up. But thanks again


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

LeviM said:


> Whats the difference of laying prone fully camoed or laying in popup blind? Why go through all the work, you guys give coyotes too much credit!


i had alot of spare time on my hands and its a great spot. i have gotten 8 between this year and last. i dont use it at night, only in the day. its not like its a huge dug out. just a small prone spot....and about givin them to much credit, just like barebackjack said most dont. i have killed more dogs in a T-shirt and jeans then i have been in camo. i wouldnt mind makin a suit though. but idk what to use


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

lyonch said:


> When a coyote comes to a call he/she is looking for the animal that is in distress!! Some people wonder why when they get up to stop the coyote that they start coming harder. Sometimes a slight movement isn't always bad :wink:


+1


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

LeviM said:


> Whats the difference of laying prone fully camoed or laying in popup blind? Why go through all the work, you guys give coyotes too much credit!


plus why waste all that money on camo?


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Camo breaks your outline up, So you don't look like a sore thumb. I am not saying you can't call coyotes in without camo, I have seen it and done it. The more you stick out, the more likely a coyote will hold up, especially later in the year


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the one that busted me on this hunt shoud have been shot. I didn't see it until it was too late, and I didn't have a safe shooting lane. I am having no problems getting them in range, this one came from the wrong direction


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

i still do without it i just throw on a dark t-shirt and jeans n it gets the job done.


----------

